# Question About New Sonys and Library Books



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Do the new Sonys (the x50 line) have the bug with library books where only ePubs or only PDFs will load, or has that been fixed so both can be on the eReader at the same time?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am pretty sure they have the problem fixed on the newest Sony Readers.  Go over to Mobileread forums and ask on the Sony Threads.  Most people over there are quite knowledgeable about the different readers.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't even imagine reading a PDF file on a small screen, but they do work on the Sony.  I only use mine for epub books.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I currently have both a PDF and an EPub library book on my Sony 350. They both look great and I can open either one without interfering with the other. So at least for the 350 like that bug from previous versions has been fix. 

With the PDF, I am able to change text sizes and the formatting looks the same as the EPub. 

You probably already got your answer from Mobilereads. Sorry it took so long to confirm it on this board.

The Sony 350 is a great little ereader!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for double checking the Sony!  I have decided to wait a little longer before I get a library eReader.  After the problem was reported I was going to get the Nook, but now the Sonys will be considered before I buy.


----------

